

Barnes & Noble Is For Sale: Amazon Should Buy It - mikecane
http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/08/03/barnes-noble-is-for-sale-amazon-should-buy-it/

======
sokoloff
Many reasons why it would make sense from a consumer point of view, but only a
couple (mostly fairly weak) reasons why it makes sense for Amazon to do it.
(Maybe #2, #6, #8 [a repeat of #2], #11 [a repeat of #2 an #8], and the only
compelling one is #13 and #14 [really the same].)

A list of 15 "reasons" that boils down to about one and a half. Amazon is
killing the category; even if they are going to buy them, why not let B&N
flail longer and buy them for pennies on the dollar instead of quarters?

The first line said it best: _"This is all about the money"_ As it should be,
and because of that, there's no reason for Amazon to pounce, IMO.

